# Strömungswächter



## mariob (14 März 2011)

Hallo,
ich suche Strömungswächter, keine mechanischen, Ultraschall, kalorimetrisch, wie auch immer, 24V Betriebsspannung, zum Einbau in eine vorhandene Leitung, Medium Wasser mit digitalen Ausgang (keine analogen).
Es soll ein Mindestfluß überwacht werden. Wer hat sowas im Produktprogramm und was kosten solche Dinger über den Daumen?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## rheumakay (14 März 2011)

hallo mario,
habe zuletzt strömungswächter in unseren Mittelfrequenz-Lötanlagen verbaut.
Die waren von Fa. Honsberg, haben 212Euro/Stück gekostet (Typ: HD1K)
Besonderheit war bei mir, dass ich kein Eisen im Wächter gebrauchen konnte (Induktoren).
Besitzen einen Wechsler-Schaltkontakt.
Vielleicht gibt es ja noch andere günstigere...
Tip:
Mußt bei Strömungswächtern meistens auch auf die Einbaulage achten

Ansonsten Fa. ETA oder WEKA..

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Ide (15 März 2011)

Wir setzen sehr erfolgreich die SM6100 von Ifm ein...bekommen aber auch gute Preise
http://www.ifm.com/ifmde/web/dsfs!SM6100.html


----------



## MSB (15 März 2011)

Einer von sehr wenigen wirklichen Herstellern von Strömungswächtern:
http://ege-elektronik.com/de/index.php

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## MSommer (15 März 2011)

http://www.sika.net/deu/messgroessen/produkte/Elektronischer-Stroemungswaechter.cfm

http://www.ifm.com/ifmde/web/pselect2!2_30_10_30.html

Vielleicht ist hier das passende dabei


----------



## mariob (16 März 2011)

Danke für die Hinweise,
das hilft schon viel weiter, ich werde heute mal eine Runde telefonieren....

Gruß
Mario


----------

